# Feeling in a horse's tail and mane...



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

So some people have told me that horse's have no feeling in their manes or tail, and some other people tell me that they believe horse's have feeling in their mane and tail.

Here's what I believe, I believe that horse's do have feeling in their tail, and I believe that if feels like when someone brushes your hair and whatnot. I also think horse's may not be able to feel much in their mane but only pressure, kinda like when you pinch your elbow skin with your finger tips, all you feel is pressure no matter how hard you pinch it.

What do you think, or know??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I sort of agree with the brushing your own hair idea. 
Their manes and tails are both rooted hairs into the muscle, hence I would imagine they must feel something when it's being pulled. You'd think anything would feel something when pressure it's being put on the skin and muscle. 
As to how much they actually feel, I'm not too sure.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

The tail , yes they have feeling similar to what we feel with our hair, but not quite as much, purely because they are tougher then us wimpy humans, lol

In their mane, they have only a few nerve endings located along the area where the mane and skin meet, compared to humans who have a nerve ending wrapped around each hair follicle

Sometime, poke yourself with a toothpick in different areas of your body and see how hard you press before it is easily noticeable Your lips and palms will be very sensitive, but the soles of your feet and the back of your hands are not. This is because you have fewer nerve endings in these areas and they are farther apart. This is the same reason a horse will be much more reactive to a ***** on the soft area on their nose then one on their shoulder.

Some horses have more nerve endings then others, which is why some horses are more sensitive to mane puling. Regardless, horses are less sensitive to mane pulling then a human would be to have a chunk of hair ripped out.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ yep !!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, so from the other replies, I was going in the right tracks? lol. It all makes sense. But I knew they had feeling in their tails for sure because every horse I've ever groomed got real antsy when I would pull some hair out on accident or get my finger caught in a knot.


----------

